# Using Permatex Silicone Gasket maker on smoker.



## irbythoc (Jun 22, 2014)

I've heard of using this stuff to seal the gaps on smokers and it's been suggested that it's ok to use the Ultra Copper on the smoker box as the temps don't get excessively high. Here's some info that was provided by Permatex on that subject, 

_..."Permatex has a High Temp.* RED RTV Silicone Gasket Maker *and is safe to use around food products .It is certified NSF/ANSI STANDARD 51 Food Equipment Materials ...( indirectly around food )Temp. max. is 600 F continuous and 650 F intermittently ... *The Ultra Copper is not NSF..."*_

Thought this might be useful.


----------



## gary s (Jun 26, 2014)

Good information

Gary S


----------



## kingaubrey (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I just picked up 2 tubes today for sealing the CC on my NTM offset. Think I'm gonna try the "SaranWrap" method I read about in a previous post.


----------



## irbythoc (Jun 28, 2014)

So you're going to use the "red" sruff?  Let me know how it turns out.  I was thinking along the same lines.


----------



## kingaubrey (Jun 28, 2014)

Will do.

I'm sorta waiting for a break in the everyday rain we've been getting. I've also gotta come up with an easy "no weld" way to help lift the CC door. It's only around 30" long, but it's made of 1/2" x 16" pipe like the rest of the pit and could use a little help. I'm even thinking about rigging up some kind of chain and pulley system, maybe using bicycle parts, along with drilling 4 holes for thermocouple placement......kinda give it a "steampunk" vibe.....LOL


----------



## irbythoc (Jun 29, 2014)

That does sound rather cool.  Good luck.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------

